# Cost of back tooth filling and PRSI allowance?



## IsleOfMan

How much should I pay for a deep white filling for one of my large back teeth here in Dublin?
How much does my PRSI pay the dentist toward the cost of  this filling?


----------



## djCoors

Give them a bell  at the dublin number below.They were very helpfull when I rang them a number of months ago


*Treatment Benefit Section
Department of Social, Community & Family Affairs
St Oliver Plunkett Road
Letterkenny
Co Donegal

Telephone:
LoCall 1890 400 400 (Ext 44480) (From Repubic of Ireland only) 
Dublin (01) 704 300*


----------



## theresa1

Just got a front top silver filling and paid €60 - think i was allowed €30 from p.r.s.i. but not 100% sure.


----------



## Mucker Man

Got a white filling on a back tooth 2 weeks ago, I paid €50 and the denist said PRSI would pay the other €40.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Mucker Man said:


> Got a white filling on a back tooth 2 weeks ago, I paid €50 and the denist said PRSI would pay the other €40.


 
I was charged €80 for a back white filling (temporary filling). I also signed a PRSI form in BLANK when there. I asked how much PRSI was paying toward this filling. The receptionist didn't know? Considering that she is dealing with this every day of the week I felt that she should have known. 

The dentist was trying to tell me I needed a root canal or tooth out. When I went back I asked him was it not possible to put in a normal filling. After much ooohing and aaahing he said he would give it a chance.

He attempted to charge me another €80 for the second filling. I said that this tooth was costing me €160 plus PRSI and that seemed unfair.

He relented and charged me €50 for the second one.

I felt that I was being taken for a ride and as a result I think I will look around elsewhere for a new dentist.

Having said that the tooth is fine without the need for a root canal or having it extracted.


----------



## theresa1

theresa1 said:


> Just got a front top silver filling and paid €60 - think i was allowed €30 from p.r.s.i. but not 100% sure.


 



If I go back in November for a yearly check up - will I have to pay the full amount or are you still allowed a free check up?


----------



## Berni

The free checkup is still there, its all that's left of the scheme now.


----------



## theresa1

Thanks Berni - this include a basic clean?


----------



## Berni

Nope, just the poking & prodding.


----------



## theresa1

Any idea average cost of a clean including vat?


----------



## Green

The NCA did a survey of dentsist prices in May this year. Link attached below, should give you a guide of what to pay where you are based. 

http://www.nca.ie/eng/Research_Zone/price-surveys/NCA-Doctors-Dentists-Report-may2010.doc


----------



## Marietta

I was at the dentist recently and I was informed that PRSI now only cover the cost of a check up, nothing else

And people on a medical card are only entitled to two free  fillings a year.

These changes were brought in on the budget last year.


----------



## Green

Marietta said:


> I was at the dentist recently and I was informed that PRSI now only cover the cost of a check up, nothing else
> 
> And people on a medical card are only entitled to two free fillings a year.
> 
> These changes were brought in on the budget last year.


 
You are correct about the PRSI scheme but not about the medical card scheme. You can get more treatment on the medical cards (DTSS) scheme.


----------



## BazFitz

theresa1 said:


> Any idea average cost of a clean including vat?


 
I visited the dentist last week.

The checkup (€30) was covered.  The 'scaling and polishing' (i.e. cleaning, €70) wasn't.  Fillings obviously aren't covered anymore either and you can only claim tax relief (now at the standard rate) in respect of 'non routine' dental treatment (e.g. a root canal).  Thankfully my teeth are in good shape so they just needed a clean.


----------



## markowitzman

> You can get more treatment on the medical cards (DTSS) scheme.



not much more....
emergency extraction or prescription.
denture repair.

no cleaning, dentures etc


----------



## theresa1

After free check up - I just paid €60 for cleaning - not bad at all.


----------



## theresa1

Just had another free check up and paid €60 for cleaning. The dentist also did an x-ray and pointed out i need a filling. Am I correct in thinking I will need to pay the full cost now of a filling -nothing covered by PRSI?


----------



## WindUp

theresa1 said:


> Just had another free check up and paid €60 for cleaning. The dentist also did an x-ray and pointed out i need a filling. Am I correct in thinking I will need to pay the full cost now of a filling -nothing covered by PRSI?


 
all in here... i imagine not

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/DentalOpticalAndHearingBenefits/Pages/Dental.aspx


----------



## theresa1

I was not charged anything extra for the x-rays. Thank's for your help WindUp so I'll have to pay full cost of filling.


----------



## pj111

Aviva Health members pay €50 for check up, xray, scale and polish at Smile or Town Dental. 

http://www.avivahealth.ie/member-info/member-benefits/aviva-dental-access-packa/

My own dentist was telling me that all dentists are struggling because of the changes in the PRSI scheme. Patients are just not attending as much as they used to. 

My own dentist charges €75 for scale and polish and has not brought their prices down which is a bit annoying. The hygienist does a thorough job though. Many dentists have reduced their prices. Don't get me started on celebrity dentists though....

_Patrick_


----------



## fredg

my dentist is €50 for full polish and check up.
pm me anyone for details.
F


----------



## theresa1

Just back from Dentist - completed dental benefit form and paid €60 for a clean.


----------



## theresa1

Going to the Dentist today - should i complete a dental benefit form for free check up as new calendar year (last check up 2012) or do you have to wait exactly 12 months which for me would mean 30 Nov 2013.


----------



## theresa1

The receptionist got me to complete a dental benefit form - charged €60 same as last year.


----------



## theresa1

Was at the Dentist yesterday - completed dental benefit form and paid €60 for a check up and clean -happy still no increase with my Dentist.


----------

